# Lee Turret Press



## Sig Al

Hi guys, Is the Lee 4 Hole Turret Press with Auto Index Deluxe Kit anygood? The price is real good and I've read a lot of good reveiws from people that own them. Lee also makes a Progressive one for around the same price. I want to get something decent that will last a long time but money is a little tight. I only plan on maybe doing 200 rounds at a time so I don't mind if it takes a little while. As long as I get reliable loads. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## benzuncle

For me it is very good. I'm loading 45ACP currently. Every brand has its fans. I chose the 4-Hole Classic Turret Press because it was in between the single stage and progressive. I guess you could call it a semi-progressive. You can easily still do one operation at time if you choose to. I purchased a "kit" from www.kempfgunshop.com and am very happy with the upgrades that could be included for a little extra money, such as the Pro-Auto Disk Powder Measure. The Lee stuff is cheaper but I haven't been able to figure out the difference between 5.1 grains on a Lee scale and 5.1 grains on a more expensive scale. But, like I said, every brand has their fans with good reason. I turn out 100 rounds per hour without rushing. In fact, I check every single round in a case gage for accuracy. I also caliper about every 10th round. The spent primer catcher is slicker'n snot. Setup is a little confusing but not difficult. And once I got it dialed in, I have had no problems with the press. The Classic Turret is better built than the Turret Press and worth the extra money. I did a lot of research on Midway and would have purchased it there had I not discovered Kempf on the Lee Precision site. I looked at every vendor listed there. Kempf's "kit" was easily the most complete of any site I've seen. But read the reviews on Midway and Lee and keep on doing your due diligence. There's a brand for you out there. $700 put me completely into the setup including a new workbench, a 4ft. flourescent fixture, a brass tumbler and enough brass and 230gr. RN bullets to make 500 rounds. I also bought 1000 CCI large pistol primers and a pound of Hodgdon HP-38 powder. The powder will make around 1300 rounds. I'm way pleased with how far $700 went. Good luck; let us know how you fare.


----------



## gmaske

Seems a lot of people knock Lee stuff but I think their stuff is great. I've nothing but good to say about everything I've bought from them. When I first started in to reloading I wanted all of RCBS's top line stuff but it was way more than I could ever afford at the time. So I bought the Lee stuff and was very satisfied and never looked back. Good stuff in my book. :smt023


----------



## TOF

I have been more than pleased with my Lee Pro 1000. I have loaded enough 9MM, .40 and .357 to pay for it many times over.

If I was to start over I would go up that little bit more and get the Loadmaster. It can load rifle rounds where the 1000 can not.

If you want to shoot your pistol or revolver very much you will want a progressive.

Each caliber has it's own cost structure but using .40 S&W which are running $250 and up per 1000 rounds vrs. 130 for reloads it doesn't take very many thousand to pay for a machine.

Enjoy but stay safe.

:smt1099


----------



## Sig Al

Thanks for the replies.So would I be better off with the Progressive model Pro 1000 (I think) or the 4 Hole Turret Press. I can get the Pro 1000 set up for .40 for around the same price as the Turrent plus the Dies since they have to be bought seperetly.


----------



## TOF

Sig Al said:


> Thanks for the replies.So would I be better off with the Progressive model Pro 1000 (I think) or the 4 Hole Turret Press. I can get the Pro 1000 set up for .40 for around the same price as the Turrent plus the Dies since they have to be bought seperetly.


In my opinion the Progressive is the way to go and as previously indicated the Loadmaster would be my choice of Lee systems. The Pro 1000 is not a bad choice.

Good luck with what you get and stay safe while using it.

:smt1099


----------



## Sig Al

Thanks TOF. I did see that you said Progressive was the way to go . I think I will end up getting the Pro 1000. The loadmaster is a little out of my price range for now and I think the Pro 1000 will handle what I will use it for just fine. I just need to spend countless hours looking for the best deal on the press and Powder, bullets, etc. Thanks again.


----------



## gmaske

Sig Al said:


> I just need to spend countless hours looking for the best deal on the press and Powder, bullets, etc. Thanks again.


When your not at the range shootin what else have you got to do anyway! :smt023


----------



## Sig Al

gmaske said:


> When your not at the range shootin what else have you got to do anyway! :smt023


so true.


----------

